# trigger finger release with excision of a cyst



## stacyterramiggi@hotmail.com (Mar 19, 2010)

pt was seen for a trigger finger release code 26055 but the doc also excised a Dupuytrens nodule while in there. It states that the doc was aware of both issues before the surgery so i am unsure which code I should use or both with a modifier 59 on the second code so far I looking like I will code 26121 for the excision then 26055-59. any help would be appreciated 


thank you


----------



## anita carleton (Mar 30, 2010)

Without actually reading the report I can just make a guess but appears to me you would not want to bill 26121 Fasciectomy and bill 26160 excesion cyst hand instead. 26055 carries an RVU of 3.11 while 26160 is 3.57. I would bill first the 26160 and then 26055-59. Hope this helps!


----------

